# Here are my new boys! Dial up beware!



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

I just got my rats yesterday. They are so adorable! Both boys.^_^


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awwww! So cute!!!


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

that two-toned in the face one is so cute! 

it makes me sad that i cant have every pretty rat i see


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh! They are SO cute!!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, adorable!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Soooooooooooooo cute!! What are their names?


----------



## rattielover2007 (Aug 30, 2007)

Very sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Lunachick said:


> Soooooooooooooo cute!! What are their names?


I haven't come up with names yet. I'm thinking some dynamic duo names would be good. Any suggestions? ^_^


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Adorable babies!!! Are they both blue?


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh nice. You mean like JennieLove's Jay and Silent Bob? LOL I love it. How about Starsky and Hutch?
Here's a bunch just to give you ideas 
http://www.grupthink.com/topic/63


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

wahhh! so cute. <3
i especially love the last pic.
too adorable!


----------



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness they are the cutest rats ever!!!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

They are ADORABLE! Congratulations


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i like the one of the darker one standing up towards the camera


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww there cute im lovin the white one with the grey face =]


----------

